# KOP-Konverter mit Funktionserweiterung



## sps-concept (11 Januar 2008)

Hallo,

den KOP-Konverter gibts ab sofort mit erweiterter Funktion. Im AWL-Aufruf vorhandene Zeilenkommentare können automatisch entfernt werden, da diese bei der KOP/FUP-Darstellung sowieso nicht sichtbar sind und somit eine Art "Leiche" sind die bei Änderungen nicht mehr nachgepflegt wird.







André


----------

